# ISO shooting partner/mentor



## SmokinOkie (Mar 16, 2017)

Background: I have been around firearms since my father took me deer hunting as a child, sporting clays has always been a hobby growing up, and the past 2-3 years I have practiced/taken extreme interest in shooting long and short range competitively due to the fact that one of my good family friends is one hell of a gunsmith.

After reading through the "Competitive shooting on low budget?" thread it fueled the fire and I am curious if there are any fellow Oklahomans on this site, preferably central Oklahoma that would like to link up for a little shooting and possible mentoring? If not within distance to meet in person even a pm with advice would be greatly appreciated.

I have gained endless amounts of knowledge from many of you crusty battle tested vets over various topics already and I can only imagine what you guys could teach in person to a young pup like me.

Thank you in advance.
Respectfully,
Jesse


----------



## 81FO (Mar 16, 2017)

@SmokinOkie, I'm not a "crusty battle tested vet" in the context I believe you meant, but I do attend / compete in local USPSA & IDPA meets with my son. I also reload and in addition to hunting traditional table fare we also predator / varmint hunt. By no means am I an expert, still would be happy to help in any way. Unfortunately not anywhere close to OK.

I will reiterate what was stated in the "Competitive shooting on low budget" thread... I would seriously consider getting into reloading if you are serious about competitive shooting. (if you are already set up for reloading than I missed that & my apologies). However, if your goal is to just do something enjoyable than quality factory ammo is more than adequate.

Others in the a fore mentioned thread have pretty much covered everything on the competitive pistol & three gun circuit. Can't ad much else other than research the local schedule and attend a meet or match. Long range shooting competitions are all together different and dependent on geographic locale. Personally I think the best path, if you do not get any response from someone local, would be to consider the NRA Marksmanship Program. Below I have put some links of relevant information you might find useful.

These IMO cover the basics good for those just starting out.

How To Get Started|High Power Rifle Competition

Long Range Shooting and Competition Notes from a First Timer
Precision Rifle Series- Intro to Competition

Best regards,
   SP


----------



## SmokinOkie (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you very much! I sure do appreciate it. The whole crusty vet comment was just a wise crack as I know everyone has a good sense of humor on this site and I hope anyone reading knows it was just that. I just know from reading various threads  there is so much knowledge to be learned and hope that anyone and everyone chimes in on this. 

I myself have not got a reloading setup but the family friend gunsmith I mentioned in my opening statement does and I do have experience reloading wildcat rifle calibers and other miscellaneous cartridges. Slowly but surely I plan on setting up shop in my garage.

 As far as pistol competition goes I have the gear for it, just have to take the plunge. Long range shooting is a different story as I am still making a tweaks to my rifle and I don't get as much range time for that due to the lack of not having a local range that I can stretch the legs out with. The closest range is 2 hours away at a friend of mines who has a 1200 yard range setup and it's hard to make it out there with the day to day grind going. 

Thank you for adding in those links as well, I definitely will be reading up on those tomorrow. 

Respectfully,
Jesse


----------



## 81FO (Mar 16, 2017)

Even though you having access to a range is limited do you use "dry fire" training? I note that you have a Mil background and not sure if you are familiar with the term "snapping in"? If you are just ignore the rest of this post. If not...

On a very basic level it is getting into different firing positions and dry firing. The goal is to develop a stable platform, breathing control, sight alignment, sight picture and trigger control...  BITD that was some what of a ritual for STA Platoon guys, and I'll say very effective. I transferred from WPNS Co. to HQ and because I was an 0300 MOS brass stuck me in STA Platoon because they didn't have any place else to put me. I Learned a lot in that very short time, real solid guys and weren't to hard on a misfit FNG they got stuck with. The biggest take away for me was familiarity with the chosen platform, developing a solid dope and snapping in. (Not listed in order of importance)

Disclaimer: I am by no means an expert, the SS Sniper sub-forum has all of this and is a better source.

Indoor training aid:
There are indoor training aids that are available and I actually use them. Originally I purchased it for my son to help him, but now I use it too. He has an odd thing where he is left eye dominant, but has right side dominance in his right hand. Don't ask its screwy... basically the LaserLyte system helped us get everything sorted. There are any number out on the market, and some have interactive targets which are an added bonus, the kit I have cost around $189 with targets. Of course it does nothing for practicing / solving environmental effects-  temp, humidity, wind, mirage, etc...  still a good training aid.


SP


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 17, 2017)

SmokinOkie said:


> Background: I have been around firearms since my father took me deer hunting as a child, sporting clays has always been a hobby growing up, and the past 2-3 years I have practiced/taken extreme interest in shooting long and short range competitively due to the fact that one of my good family friends is one hell of a gunsmith.
> 
> After reading through the "Competitive shooting on low budget?" thread it fueled the fire and I am curious if there are any fellow Oklahomans on this site, preferably central Oklahoma that would like to link up for a little shooting and possible mentoring? If not within distance to meet in person even a pm with advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



If you become a championship level shooter, you owe me since I ignited your fire. Don't forget me when paychecks roll in ;)


----------

